# Me quedo con...



## Green&Blue

La frase en español dice:  *"Me quedo con la argentinas."* y se refiere a que él prefiere a las chicas argentinas antes que a las otras.  (Es una conversación entre estudiantes universitarios)

Agradezco si me pueden sugerir una manera de decirlo en inglés.


Yo había puesto:  I am all for the Argentinians.  or:  I like Argentinian women/I prefer Argentinian women.   

El contexto más amplio en español es así:

"¿Querías ligarte a las españolas?" y el total convencimiento de su respuesta: "No jodas, loco! *Me quedo con las argentinas*."

Gracias!


----------



## modulus

Your translations are fine. 

Another option (since I know you like options ): I'd take---i.e. I'd choose---an Argentinian woman (any day) .


----------



## SkintheGoat

Don't be daft!  Give me Argentinian women every time!


----------



## NYShakes

Also: I'm into Argentinian women. 

Best,
Mike


----------



## modulus

NYShakes said:


> Also: I'm into Argentinian women.
> 
> Best,
> Mike



I like this one a lot, especially if you want to sound like a young (and eager ) college student, at least in AE.


----------



## NYShakes

Why thank you, modulus  If you want to be even slangier, you could say 
"I *dig* Argentinian women."

Mike


----------



## Green&Blue

modulus said:


> Your translations are fine.
> 
> Another option (since I know you like options ): I'd take---i.e. I'd choose---an Argentinian woman (any day) .



Thank you for yr opinion about my translations! and for the options, as well!!


----------



## modulus

NYShakes said:


> Why thank you, modulus  If you want to be even slangier, you could say
> "I *dig* Argentinian women."
> 
> Mike



That's a very good option too. But perhaps a bit dated?


----------



## Green&Blue

NYShakes said:


> Why thank you, modulus If you want to be even slangier, you could say
> "I *dig* Argentinian women."
> 
> Mike



Nooooo, of course not!!!  He did not mean that at all!!!!


----------



## Green&Blue

NYShakes said:


> Why thank you, modulus If you want to be even slangier, you could say
> "I *dig* Argentinian women."
> 
> Mike



Nooooo, of course not!!!  He did not mean that at all!!!!


----------



## NYShakes

Dated? Maybe. I use "dig" in this sense, but perhaps it's because I'm a jazz musician and I want to sound "fashionably antiquated." 

I dig jazz music.
I'm into jazz music.
I like jazz music.
I prefer jazz music.

I dig them all 

Mike


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought the last time anybody said "dig" in a non-campy way was about 1982.
Also, "Argentinian" is really hard to say. "Girls from Argentina" is much more natural.


----------



## Green&Blue

Sorry!  me están "entreverando" un poco... esas opciones me suenan raras.   Nunca las he escuchado...  ¿O será que estoy agotada con esto?


I'd choose an Argentinian woman any time! 
Give me Argentinian women every time!

Estas dos son las que más me suenan como posibles porque las entiendo más... G r a c i a s ! !


----------



## Green&Blue

NYShakes said:


> Dated? Maybe. I use "dig" in this sense, but perhaps it's because I'm a jazz musician and I want to sound "fashionably antiquated."
> 
> I dig jazz music.
> I'm into jazz music.
> I like jazz music.
> I prefer jazz music.
> 
> I dig them all
> 
> Mike



No conocía esos términos.  Solamente entiendo: I like, I prefer... (perdonen que me puse con el español pero ya estoy cansada hoy...)


----------



## Botitas36

I'm surprised no one has suggested: _I'll stick with Argentine women_.... "quedarse" implies that you're choosing one thing _over _another, and I don't think "dig" confers that notion whatsoever. 
_
No fucking way (por lo de jodas), man! I'll stick with Argentine women. _


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> I thought the last time anybody said "dig" in a non-campy way was about 1982.
> Also, "Argentinian" is really hard to say. "Girls from Argentina" is much more natural.



Yes, maybe.  The adjective Argentinian is used many times in this chapter I'm translating!  Let me try that.   Thanks!


----------



## Green&Blue

Botitas36 said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested: _I'll stick with Argentine women_.... "quedarse" implies that you're choosing one thing _over _another, and I don't think "dig" confers that notion whatsoever.
> _
> No fucking way (por lo de jodas), man! I'll stick with Argentine women. _



La verdad está genial Botitas!  Yo lo entiendo... espero que la escritora también!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Choose" tends to sound more formal.
Girls from Spain, nah, I'll take the ones from Argentina any day.


----------



## Botitas36

I also agree with "girls/women from Argentina". It sounds more natural than Argentine or Argentinian.


----------



## Green&Blue

Thank you!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

When you're in a store and you say "me lo quedo," it doesn't mean "I'll stick with it,'" it means "I'll take it."


----------



## modulus

k-in-sc said:


> Also, "Argentinian" is really hard to say. "Girls from Argentina" is much more natural.


I think that’s a valid point Kay. Unfortunately, that adjective comes too easy to those of us who have been studying Spanish for a long time---i.e. drawing a parallel between _argentina _and a one word description in English.


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, if you're talking to people who will understand, the easiest thing is to say "argentinas," same as in Spanish.


----------



## modulus

k-in-sc said:


> Actually, if you're talking to people who will understand, the easiest thing is to say "argentinas," same as in Spanish.



I don't know what you mean by that. "Argentinas" is not an English word, "Argentinain" is a perfectly valid word and is generally understood with its indented meaning. My point in agreeing with your observation was that you make a valid point that "from Argentina" is also possible and that it is, I believe,  more common than the form ending in "-ian",


----------



## k-in-sc

Of course "argentinas" is a Spanish word. It is the easiest term to use if you are speaking English with people who also speak Spanish.


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> When you're in a store and you say "me lo quedo," it doesn't mean "I'll stick with it,'" it means "I'll take it."



Yes, but the meaning as applied in the case of women is different.  "If I have to choose between these or the other ones... I would always choose an Argentinian girl.  It's a matter of choosing, of liking best...


----------



## k-in-sc

But we would be much more likely to say "take" than "choose" in that context too. Also, I know they teach you "choose," but we probably say "pick" more. It's like here they teach you to say "aquí" in Spanish and later you find out everybody really says "acá."


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> Of course "argentinas" is a Spanish word. It is the easiest term to use if you are speaking English with people who also speak Spanish.



I am translating a chapter of a novel from Spanish into English.  I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> But we would be much more likely to say "take" than "choose" in that context too. Also, I know they teach you "choose," but we probably say "pick" more. It's like here they teach you to say "aquí" in Spanish and later you find out everybody really says "acá."


  Too tired to understand this!

I will/would always pick a girl from Argentina!!!  hummm


----------



## modulus

Green&Blue said:


> Yes, but the meaning as applied in the case of women is different.  "If I have to choose between these or the other ones... I would always choose an Argentinian girl.  It's a matter of choosing, of liking best...



Simple verbs are the hardest to use. The OED gives 35 different meaning for the verb “to take” and most of them are so vague that they could mean anything. Same thing happens in Spanish; for example, the DRAE gives 38 different meanings for “ir” without even coming close to how it is used. Although I used “to choose” to clarify the meaning of “to take” in this context, I think the true meaning is closer to “I prefer”, which I can’t find among the 35 definitions in OED.

*Added*: But let me stress that NYShakes' suggestion, "I'm into Argentinian women," is what I'd have said without thinking in such a situation. I'm not sure how applicable that is to BE, which is your main concern.


----------



## k-in-sc

The dictionary is not going to tell you what a college student would say in this situation. Is it referring to a past opportunity to pick up Spanish girls? If so, "stick with girls from Argentina" would work well.


----------



## Green&Blue

modulus said:


> Simple verbs are the hardest to use. The OED gives 35 different meaning for the verb “to take” and most of them are so vague that they could mean anything. Same thing happens in Spanish; for example, the DRAE gives 38 different meanings for “ir” without even coming close to how it is used. Although I used “to choose” to clarify the meaning of “to take” in this context, I think the true meaning is close to “I prefer”, which I can’t find among the 35 definitions in OED.



You're right!!!


----------



## Green&Blue

If I search for the meaning of: *I am all for it.*  (que fue lo primero que yo puse...) *I am all for the Argentinians
*el significado que me dan es el siguiente o los siguientes:
(a) completely taken with
(b) wholly interested in
(c) in complete agreement with
(d) in complete satisfaction with


----------



## k-in-sc

That means you support them, not that you want to date them.


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> That means you support them, not that you want to date them.



Pero fue lo primero que me vino a la mente cuando yo lo traduje originalmente.  Y no había visto nada de Google... Sino simplemente me salió así...  Yo lo comprendo así...


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> That means you support them, not that you want to date them.



Yes, I approve them, I like them, I choose them!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

"All for" is more for ideas or plans than for people. It is an expression of enthusiastic support. It is not the right translation here for "me quedo con."


----------



## Green&Blue

Green&Blue said:


> Yes, I approve them, I like them, I choose them!!!



*I am all for the Argentinians.*  (because I love them, they're the best!!!)  (That is what he means)  Anyway I have already sent several of your suggestions to the author and I'll see what she has decided... as soon as I finish my dinner. (homemade pizza...)   

THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm all for them, I support them in their nationalization of all foreign-owned companies, more power to them ...
You still don't get it. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Green&Blue

“Stop kidding me, man! I’d take the ones from Argentina any day”.  
Quedó así... espero les guste!


----------



## Green&Blue

k-in-sc said:


> I'm all for them, I support them in their nationalization of all foreign-owned companies, more power to them ...
> You still don't get it. Oh well, I tried.



Hahahaha!!!!   I am not Argentinian, Ok?  I am Uruguayan!!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## SydLexia

Green&Blue said:


> *I am all for the Argentinians.*  (because I love them, they're the best!!!)
> <snip>..


"I am all for the Argentinians" quiere decir que en este asunto estoy de su parte, no que quiera sus 'partes', con perdón.

syd


----------



## SydLexia

"Hey, come on. You know me. Make mine Argentine!"

syd


----------



## sal62

Creo que cuando me quedo (yo ya me quedé con una jeje) con las argentinas es porque ya hice la elección
I think that when I........... (already I have one jeje)   argentinas, the choice was already made.
I think that the verb that replace "quedo" must state that the choice was already made (if this condition were possible using an english verb) 
Saludos.


----------



## Green&Blue

SydLexia said:


> "I am all for the Argentinians" quiere decir que en este asunto estoy de su parte, no que quiera sus 'partes', con perdón.
> 
> syd



No, no, para mí *I am all for the Argentinians* quiere decir que estoy totalmente del lado de las argentinas, que las prefiero a ellas....  No me suena mal, aunque ya utilicé otra opción diferente... Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Green&Blue said:


> No, no, para mí *I am all for the Argentinians* quiere decir que estoy totalmente del lado de las argentinas, que las prefiero a ellas


OK, we understand what you wanted to say. But we tried to explain that "I'm all for" was not the way to say it.  "I'm all for" has a meaning that is different from the one you are trying to assign to it.


----------

